# how much does a hogs head weigh?



## Kmac15 (May 19, 2007)

anyone know what the average hogs head weigh? 

we took our latest set of hogs to the processor today (100 degrees, now way can we do it ourselves this time of year)
I found out that this processor includes the head in the hanging weight, our old processor never did that.
I got used to guessing the weight on the hoof by the hanging weight but now my numbers are off because I don't know how much a head weighs

he said one was 275, the other 300 hanging.


----------



## Rogo (Jan 1, 2006)

Don't know the answer, but many use the head meat and also the head for soup stock. Seems fair for the butcher to include it in the charges.


----------



## Ronney (Nov 26, 2004)

We weighed a pigs head once but I've forgotten how much it was - but it was heavy, something in the region of 5kgs.

This is always a hard one because unlike most stock, the pigs head is very useable and there is a lot of meat on it. Traditionally brawn is always made from the head, and, as Rogo says, it makes good soup stock along with the meat, and most pork in your Chinese takeaway will come from the head! I always think it fair to charge for the whole pig, including head and feet, if the butcher is going to actually do something with it for you. If he's not, the head and feet should be removed before weighing. He should only be charging you for the meat he is going to process.

Cheers,
Ronnie


----------



## Kmac15 (May 19, 2007)

I am not upset about him including the head, just not used to it for my on the hoof weight guesses.
This processor makes pork hash and pudding, they trade the head for your choice of product.

If I don't like the hash (never had theirs) next time I will ask them to not include the head in the weight (not sure if I can, but never hurts to ask) Never found any pork pudding I liked (we pronounce it puddin') LOL


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

Most of the processors around here do hanging weight with head on, feet on and skin either on or off depending on whether they scald or skin.

Since we are paying for the head we always ask for the heads because we can sell them. They weigh about 10 lbs each. I get $2.50 per pound. Those that don't sell go to feed our livestock guardian dogs. They work hard and eat well.


----------



## Kmac15 (May 19, 2007)

WOW, that is all?

It seems like they would weight more, being as big as they are

Thank you


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

Hmm... They could weight more. Ours are sold without the neck, tongue, jowl (3 lbs) or ears because that is how the butcher cuts them. If you cut further towards the shoulder and included more neck bone and meat then they would be quite a bit more.


----------

